# Moving to South Manchester/Stockport?



## EscapeFromStoke (Jun 19, 2012)

This is my first post so welcome all.  As my username suggests, I am planning on moving to Manchester with my other half.  She currently works in South Manchester and I am working in South Cheshire.  We have already begun looking at houses in the South Manchester and Stockport area.  We already ready know that places like Sale, Altrincham, Didsbury are pleasant places to live, but they are a bit on the pricey side.  

We've seen some houses we like in Sharston and also in Redditch in Stockport, but we can't find much information on these places?  Are they nice places to live?

Thanks!


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Depends what you're looking for. There's a few similar threads you could look at.

Sharston is Wythenshawe. Once dubbed the largest estate in Europe (along with a few others). There are few facilities in the area, an Asda, a leisure centre, market and the usual pound shops, Iceland, Farmfoods, Cash G etc all around the 'civic'. Not somewhere you'd go drinking or places to eat etc. ime a lot of people from Wythenshawe drink in the surrounding areas, Sale, Timperley, Gatley, Cheadle, Northenden, Didsbury, Altrincham. It's not that well served by public transport at the moment; a taxi from town would be £20. The tram is coming by 2016 and it's close to the motorway network and airport. That sounds shit doesn't it, 'the good things about it are you can get out easy'.

Reddish (I assume that's where you mean) I'm less familiar with. My mate lives in Heaton Chapel which is next door and there's a few decent pubs and places to eat.Brinnington on the other side is a shithole. Train to town, or Stockport and again it's not far from the motorway, could get into the Pennines easy if you like the countryside.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 25, 2012)

Sharston is in Wythenshaw but it isn't Wythenshaw itself. Sharston is fine  and the Civic Centre is actually quite good not least for its indoor market. As ChipBarn says not a lot of places to eat or drink but Gatley is just down the road as is Cheadle, Northenden  and Styal and the Metro is going to make a big difference.

Reddish is ok , quite a few pubs and quite a busy mainly working class community with a local festival Redfest. Its handy for both Manchester and Stockport.

You could look at some of the new build schemes in Stockport town centre, Northenden might be another opportunity, Cale Green perhaps? Withington might be worth looking at but a lot of the housing has been bought up by landlords for students or bought by ex students.


----------

